# White Rhino



## nestle (Oct 2, 2006)

A friend of a friend claims he/she has picked up a lot of white rhino and I was thinking of buying a gram but when he showed it to me it didnt look that different from reg weed. It was more pale/white than red weed and smelled more fresh. I have seen this strain before in pictures of the plants, but never seen the buds up close. I think im gonna buy it bc I can buy it for 10$CAD/gram. Do you guys think its the real deal?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 3, 2006)

*We grew some White Rhino does it look like this. Anyway i would go for it.  *


----------



## astra007 (Oct 3, 2006)

price sounds right fer sativa and if its picked early. ya wont get the browning off of mature white rhino.  typical BC harvesting method of taking the bud early to avoid the red/brown would make the coloring as you say.  it will probably take the top of yer head off so small drags and hold it in.


----------



## greatherb (Oct 12, 2006)

Here's what my rhino generally looks like...although my dry bud shots are all elsehere rght now....

This is the orange candy pheno...tastes almost too good!

-Greatherb


----------

